# Lionel Set 1465



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This was an 027 freight set from 1952. 










The set featured a 2034 2-4-2 engine with three position e unit and cast shell. The railings were added and not standard for this engine.










Next is the 6066T Tender. This may be it but it should be close.










Then the 6032 gondola. The trucks are not standard and should have the modern scout trucks with magnetic coupler.












The 6035 grey tanker. Railings were added on a boring day and not standard.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is a Scout Set and the way to id the cars is by checking for the unique trucks. The unique couplers were phase out in the 40's and by reversing the coupler in a standard base plate could be added. Some time ago I just needed some tenders and investigating my collection I found three 6066T tenders with modern couplers. 

The truck is easily identifiable with plastic sides. Over time they can get white with mold. A simple washing helps but some heat is better. I even painted over a few of them. The official part number is 500-1 The front tender and rear caboose truck is the 501-1









This is the common base plate that attaches at the axles. The part number is 480-25


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Not to confuse anyone, I am just replicating what is in the set. It's a piecemeal attempt using cars in the collection. I did find another Scout gondola a 6002. Interesting enough the gondola is 9 inches long. It has modern Scout trucks and it has a metal frame too.



















It was packaged with the 1110 engine, and was labelled with Scout Set 1461S, 1950.


----------

